# A deal too good to pass up.



## stoutbeard (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, so I'm going to explain my situation and I want everyone's advice and what they would do in my situation:

So I've been riding bikes for about 4.5 years now and love it! I only have an urban bike made my KHS. It's a cheapo bike (~ $500) but I made some improvements on it over the years. It is finally time for me to buy my first road bike and this is where I want everyone's opinion. 

I have a special deal going for me at a bike shop. I did some work for the owner for no pay, and in return he is willing to give me a bike (possibly multiple bikes, but lets just assume one for now) at exactly 50% off. I have been looking at Felt bikes for probably over a year now and have concluded that it's the only brand I wanna go for. 

I've been looking at the Z3 and F2 Ultegra DI2 bikes. I don't mind dropping that kind of cash on the bike because I want to maximize my potential savings as much as I can. The more expensive the bike, the better discount I get. If it were ANY of you guys, what would you do? Please don't say "buy an F1 and sell it!" I really don't wanna go through the hassle of selling it and honestly, I just want a bike I'll like. What are your guys' stance on DI2? Should I not go for the new tech? Opinions?

Thanks everyone


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a good deal no matter what you buy, as the margin on bikes is less than 50%. ie: you're paying less for the bike than the shop is.

I would try for 2 bikes - a really good road bike and a cyclocross bike. Then you have a roadie for good weather and a 'cross bike for wet/cold/nasty weather.

If it were me, I'd get an F1 R and an F3X. But then, I prefer SRAM to Shimano.


----------



## stoutbeard (Apr 8, 2011)

Getting two bikes would be excellent, but again, I'm assuming I can only get one. Also, I never thought about SRAM. I guess I just don't know whether or not I want electronic or not. I wanted to keep this bike for years to come. Maybe even a decade. If I had complications with DI2, could I switch it out for a mechanical groupo?


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

You could switch for a mech groupo later if the electronics die for some reason. I expect it would last a long time though.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I would get the z3 personally. Its a more relaxed position and would be comfortable over long rides. I wouldn't get the F2 unless you race.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bwbishop said:


> I would get the z3 personally. Its a more relaxed position and would be comfortable over long rides. I wouldn't get the F2 unless you race.


True. If you're wanting a Century Ride bike, I'd get the Z2 or Z3.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My wife has a 2010 Z2 with the Di2, and loves it. She's ridden 7 centuries this year, and has still been able to walk the next day. We got it just over a year ago; she has about 3,500 miles on it so far and has had zero issues. Great bike.

I've got a 2011 F3, which is equipped with SRAM Red. I like it very much. You don't have to race to appreciate or enjoy the F-Series, trust me on this one!  

My last road bike prior to getting the F3 was a 1983 Trek. I liked the way it rode, and was looking for a bike that felt alive, but had predictable handling. My F3 has that in spades. It leaps forward when you kick it, and is comfortable even on long rides. Did a metric century a few weeks back (62 miles), and felt fine, although the Z-Series, with it's more upright geometry, would be even better for the longer rides.

Let me just say, you have excellent taste in bikes, and I must say, bike shop owners!

Looking forward to hearing what you decide upon, and pics once it arrives.

:thumbsup:


----------



## dbf73 (Aug 15, 2011)

imho, Di2 is the bees knees. I bought a 2011 Z2 w/ DA Di2 last month and just love it. Might be a good choice for you. I get off after long rides and (longest so far is metric century) feel fresh as a daisy


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Update and photos please


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

My only problem with the Z series bikes is that while they are great, and this is probably just the bike geek in me, at this point it seems like a lot of money for sort of old tech. Considering the substantial improvements that the F series frames have seen in the last year, I think the Z is lagging a bit behind. The tube and fork shapes just seem a little dated. 

On the other hand, I recognize that the F is clearly not for everyone and it requires a certain position and a certain level of flexibility. Whenever someone asks me if I like my F5, I say more than anything, and if they ask if I would recommend it, I say you should test ride and get fitted on it first.


----------



## stoutbeard (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys, so I went to the bike shop the other day and asked them about the whole thing. They said they would fit me on either bike I chose. I still haven't gotten the chance to test ride either bike though. At first I was leaning towards the Z for comfort because I'm not currently a racer. However, that doesn't mean I wont race sometime in the next couple years. So maybe the F would be better? Not sure yet  I plan on buying one of them within the next month with Di2. 

What Don4 said makes me think that I would still enjoy an F-series bike even if I never set foot in a race. However even if I never officially race, I have friends around here that like to go fast and I'm sure we'd compete on who can go faster down the mountain road. (I'm not as crazy as they are though heh). When I go on my longer rides, I plan on riding maybe around 60-70 miles at a time. Too much for an F to be comfortable? I just don't know. 


Is it true that the F-series bikes are more stable when going fast than the Z? What about the Z2? Should I spend more money on the Z2 because it's somehow better? IS it better than the Z3 other than components? 

Also, i'm 6'2" and was wondering what size frame I should consider. The people at the bike shop said I should get a 58. They didnt have any 58s or 61s in stock but I thought 61 is more suited for my height. I think they're also thinking with racing mindsets though too. What is your guys' opinion on this?

Oh and one more thing: Should I even consider an AR3? I know it's more aero, should I want that? Or is that series of bike really only for racers? Thanks guys!


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

stoutbeard said:


> Hey guys, so I went to the bike shop the other day and asked them about the whole thing. They said they would fit me on either bike I chose. I still haven't gotten the chance to test ride either bike though. At first I was leaning towards the Z for comfort because I'm not currently a racer. However, that doesn't mean I wont race sometime in the next couple years. So maybe the F would be better? Not sure yet  I plan on buying one of them within the next month with Di2.
> 
> What Don4 said makes me think that I would still enjoy an F-series bike even if I never set foot in a race. However even if I never officially race, I have friends around here that like to go fast and I'm sure we'd compete on who can go faster down the mountain road. (I'm not as crazy as they are though heh). When I go on my longer rides, I plan on riding maybe around 60-70 miles at a time. Too much for an F to be comfortable? I just don't know.
> 
> ...


Im 6'4" and just got a Z4 (61). I cant speak for the F series because Ive barely spent any time on one. I can tell you the Z kicks as* though. I typically do a lot of group rides of 50+ miles. I just took my Z on its first group ride 2 nights ago and it was an absolute dream. I would have to think that if the F is more stable at higher speeds you would need to be a professional to tell that difference. We had pace line speeds consistantly in the 24-26 mph range and descents where i got over 40-42 mph and it was rock solid. Dont be mislead to think you cant race on a Z. Its been ridden in the Tour De France and many other races at a professional level. At the same time, Ive also read on here where the AR's and F's are plenty comfortable over the distances you are talking about. I think the bottom line is you really need to go out and try them out and see which works best for you. It would seem to me that you can tour or race on all 3 of them. I dont think you can go wrong when picking between these 3 bikes. I considered an AR myself, but i already have a Cervelo TT bike..I went with the Z so I could have a better all around machine. Couldnt be happier


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

The F-series is very comfortable over distance—it may not be if you're inflexible or don't like the position—especially since you can compensate with spacers as you start out (they come with a few). 

Lots of people ride aggressively set up F's over long distances. Comfort is a factor of fit, and if you love the fit of an F I don't think there will be a problem.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

jasonandrew76 said:


> Im 6'4" and just got a Z4 (61). I cant speak for the F series because Ive barely spent any time on one. I can tell you the Z kicks as* though. I typically do a lot of group rides of 50+ miles. I just took my Z on its first group ride 2 nights ago and it was an absolute dream. I would have to think that if the F is more stable at higher speeds you would need to be a professional to tell that difference. We had pace line speeds consistantly in the 24-26 mph range and descents where i got over 40-42 mph and it was rock solid. Dont be mislead to think you cant race on a Z. Its been ridden in the Tour De France and many other races at a professional level. At the same time, Ive also read on here where the AR's and F's are plenty comfortable over the distances you are talking about. I think the bottom line is you really need to go out and try them out and see which works best for you. It would seem to me that you can tour or race on all 3 of them. I dont think you can go wrong when picking between these 3 bikes. I considered an AR myself, but i already have a Cervelo TT bike..I went with the Z so I could have a better all around machine. Couldnt be happier


F --> AR --> Z

Lowest riding position --> more upright riding position

All are race worthy, and proven in competition.

All ride comfortably. The farther you go to the right, the more that's true...Depending on how YOUR particular body suits the individual bike. Can't remember if I'm repeating myself here, but the 1st Felt I ever rode was a 2010 AR2. I would not hesitate to buy one. It is one saxy bike. They are all good, and any one of them will be great. Hopefully, you'll get a chance to ride all three. If you can track one down, go to a Felt Demo day, that's what sold me.


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a lot of the same questions about a new ride. I tried a few and narrowed it down to a Scott CR-1 and the Felt F4. I liked them both, but I decided on the F4. 

Understand that I'm coming off a 1989 Specialized Sirrus. CroMo frame with Shimano 105 throughout. Down tube shifters and 7 cog freewheel and weighing in at 23.5lbs with extra heavy duty tubes and 25 Gatorskins. 

I thought maybe I went overboard with the F4, but I didn't want to start playing the upgrade game. I'll never need to upgrade this bike and I can race it some day if I choose. The ride is at least twice as smooth as I expected. I go faster at 80% than I did at 100% on the old rig. (4 minutes faster on my 10 mile neighborhood loop) I still haven't got fitted yet, so it should be even better after that. The bike didn't beat me up at all.


----------



## stoutbeard (Apr 8, 2011)

Alright cool guys thanks for the input  apparently I need to test drive all of them. I wonder how I find out if there's a demo nearby? My bike shop fitted me for a 61 and said it was good so I suppose that's what I'll do. The guy also strongly recommended DA over ultegra Di2. I suppose I'll follow his advice being I'm the noob. He said he will try to order in an F3 2011 limited in a 61 to see if I fit properly on it. I wonder if Dave can let me know if a demo is coming to my area soon?


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Don4 said:


> F --> AR --> Z
> 
> Lowest riding position --> more upright riding position


My 2 cents: Given that you can still adjust the riding position on any one of those via stack height, stem length, and saddle position, those distinctions are pretty much meaningless for most riders. You may get slightly higher stability of the Z-series versus the F ones, but even that will change with stem length and even handlebar geometry. My advice would be to get the bike you like best, period. And if it's the color scheme that makes the decision for you, then that would be perfectly fine.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Based off that logic, maybe it makes sense to get the F frame. You can always go higher with an F-frame, but you can't get lower on a Z-frame...


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

stoutbeard said:


> Alright cool guys thanks for the input  apparently I need to test drive all of them. I wonder how I find out if there's a demo nearby? My bike shop fitted me for a 61 and said it was good so I suppose that's what I'll do. The guy also strongly recommended DA over ultegra Di2. I suppose I'll follow his advice being I'm the noob. He said he will try to order in an F3 2011 limited in a 61 to see if I fit properly on it. I wonder if Dave can let me know if a demo is coming to my area soon?



As others here have already mentioned, its difficult to pigeonhole any of our road bikes as "race" or "comfort." All three (F, AR, Z) have been raced very successfully at every level, including the Pro Tour. All three are also very comfortable, although comfort is a pretty subjective/personal factor. For my personal riding style and preferences I find the F series to be the most comfortable, regardless of distance. The best thing for you to do is get a good fitting and ride any and all bikes that you are interested in. You will be amazed at how apparent the differences are to you between one bike and the next!

As for our Demo Tour, currently we are posting dates on our Facebook page. Take a look at: Felt Facebook Events There isn't much listed right now. I believe we are looking at posting them on our website in the future (not my dept, so don't quote me on that,) which may be why the events aren't up to date on FB. PM me your location and I'll find out from the Demo driver in your territory what his schedule looks like.

Don't discount Ultegra Di2 before you ride it! Electronic shifting isn't the future anymore, it's here and now, and likely to be the norm soon. I haven't used the Ultegra Di2 yet, but it promises to be as good or better than DA Di2 (gotta love trickle down tech) for a fraction of the cost. Give it a shot. If you like it (I'm sure you will,) cool. If not, DA 7900 is still the Bees Knees.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I would just comment that there are limitations to what you can do with spacers to adjust the height of the front end of the bike.

On the 61 cm frame there is not so much difference as on my 54 cm frame, but there is more than just headtube length in the equation.

Headtube length - 61 cm frame
F = 200 mm
AR = 200 mm
Z = 220 mm

Headtube length - 54 cm frame
F = 120 mm
AR = 140 mm
Z = 160 mm

My F3 as delivered was actually a bit low for me at my age and weight. When my fork was recalled, I took advantage of the opportunity to get refit, and we were able to add a spacer that the prior steerer tube as cut at the factory would not allow. That extra spacer is the one on top in the picture below. Much more comfortable set up for me.

View attachment 242518


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Another thought, on a Z, I could probably run with a normal spacer stack, and perhaps have my stem -7 deg vs +7 deg.


----------

